# autosleeper information



## 114536 (Jul 18, 2008)

can anybody tell me what the"frostat" switch is for on the autosleeper executive


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

micawber said:


> can anybody tell me what the"frostat" switch is for on the autosleeper executive


It sounds like something that cuts in the heater if it gets too cold. :?

I think Spykal has an Exec. Have a look at the details under a few avatars and send a PM to an Exec owner if nobody replies. 

Sure they will though

Oh - just noticed how new you are on here.

Welcome to the forum, but it will cost you the tenner subscription to get the PM facility. 8O


----------

